# Newbie Chat NOW!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am hosting a Newbie Chat is anyone would like to Join me in the chatroom

~Dizzi~


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

are you still there? xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive left now  Glad we had a natter


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks hun - will definitely get some pics up on the Sims thread tomorrow xxx


----------

